# Obligatory Banner Thread - DENIAL IS MAGIC!



## xcliber (Sep 17, 2011)

New banner for a week.

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## LeoTWFZ (Sep 17, 2011)

FUCK NO.


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 17, 2011)

<x.x> B-B-Bronies... *shrinks back into the corner in the fetal position with his thumb in his mouth*


----------



## Smelge (Sep 17, 2011)

And suddenly the argument that not all furries are gay flies right out the window.

Good fucking job there.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh, pshhhaw. Bronies are usually straighter than furries as far as i've seen. Only those haven't educated themselves with the facts..

Oh. Wait. 

Well either way i like it. 
It's just a banner, so no need for dramallama.


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2011)

My Adblock has a new entry.... I'm sad about that.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 17, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> Oh, pshhhaw. Bronies are usually straighter than furries as far as i've seen. Only those haven't educated themselves with the facts..
> 
> Oh. Wait.
> 
> ...



Brony week.

Brony. Week.

Is this going to one of those things where it's all "look at us, we're still hip and with it and down on the children. We like ponies too."? Or is this another person who is friends with the boss, can only draw this stuff, so is given an obligatory week to themself where they can shit out even more of this crap for a made-up event like Fat fucking Bunny week.

"Hey guys, look, us at FA are actually doing something! We're making up new and insipid events to draw attention away from yet another UI deadline we skipped gaily past without comment! Hooray!"


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 17, 2011)

Meh. I'll pass.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 17, 2011)

and now /b/'s invading FA? FML


----------



## xcliber (Sep 17, 2011)

I can't stop laughing hysterically about this. Don't stop FA/F!


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 17, 2011)

Heads up to people in this thread who may not have carried over from the other one: Don't be complete morons or this one will be locked as well.
You may now continue whining.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 17, 2011)

HELL YEAH!

I love it!

Best banner ever!


----------



## Fay V (Sep 17, 2011)

Meh. we don't need a Brony week. We don't need an anything week. But since it happened, I'll just ignore it like most other things on site.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 17, 2011)

Ah, didn't find this already.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 17, 2011)

I like how fender and rednef are all like, "fuck my life".


----------



## Smelge (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey, guys.

I can make up stupid and pointless weeks-long events that promotes things only a few people care about. So I proudly present:






Combining three of the things I like most. Rubbish drawing, having a really good shit, and annoying people.

So, Can I schedule the week of the 26th for *"had a decent crap" week 2011*?


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 17, 2011)

well.... like i said before, i dont have anything against the show but im also not exactly its biggest fan.
i simply dont get the fuzz that everyone is making about it


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 17, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Brony week.
> 
> Brony. Week.
> 
> ...



Well, I hope you weren't trying to make a point with "week." 52 of those a year :/
There have banners this summer that lasted like at least a month, so that comparison is a little short stocked to me.

Look, i know you hate how much MLP is shoved down one's throat, however it's honestly just for a week. Anyone can make whatever the fuck they want about it. I couldn't give less of a shit, because honestly what banner so far is going to convince the world that we're normal? Humans?

Even more, it's just a website. There's no discrimination towards a group of people, just a cute but annoying little thing that'll be over 7  days from now, regardless of whether someone pulled strings to get that up there. You know, i respect you, but this banner bitching is *imo *complete drama llama and just something that will pass eventually. There's not going to be a surplus of MLP now that we have a MLP relative banner. Btw, the point about "being down with the children...." you do realize how old most pony fans are? All the MLP fans i know are at least 18. The majority? in their 20-30's. Furries rest somewhere in that generation, if not younger, no?

*sigh* of everything, the only thing i don't understand is why people are so strongly opinionated on a grouping of pixels that depicts nothing implying NSFW tendencies.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Sep 17, 2011)

Well, least ponies have a much healthier lifestyle than obese gluttonous rabbits that just don't know when to _stop_ with the ho-hos


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 17, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> Well, I hope you weren't trying to make a point with "week." 52 of those a year :/
> 
> Look, i know you hate how much MLP is shoved down one's throat, however it's honestly just for a week. Anyone can make whatever the fuck they want about it. I couldn't give less of a shit, because honestly what banner so far is going to convince the world that we're normal? Humans?
> 
> ...


Sounds like troll bait to me. I mean really, if it was drama you were trying to avoid, we could do without your gorgeous speech, thank you.

Smelge... your posts are the most amusing of us all. Too amusing.

PS: Curse you ponies!!!!


----------



## Smelge (Sep 17, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> Well, I hope you weren't trying to make a point with "week." 52 of those a year :/
> 
> Look, i know you hate how much MLP is shoved down one's throat, however it's honestly just for a week. Anyone can make whatever the fuck they want about it. I couldn't give less of a shit, because honestly what banner so far is going to convince the world that we're normal? Humans?



This stuff just seems to be leaking onto dozens of sites now. Giving it it's own week just encourages people to be even more obnoxious about the whole thing. Great, instead of letting people be annoying on their own, let's validate them too. That won't end badly.



CannonFodder said:


> Reported your post, enjoy your infraction.



Interesting. Last I checked, you weren't one of the people who decided if things were infractionable or not. Keep your face shut, in that case. Report if you must, but posting solely to claim you've reported with intent to cause an infraction is just being childish. Grow up.


----------



## Circutron (Sep 17, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Reported your post, enjoy your infraction.



What? It's just a little cartoon pile of poop. Calm down, man.

I, for one, support "had a decent crap" week. Mods, you should go ahead with it. It'll show you're capable of poking fun at yourselves.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 17, 2011)

Circutron said:


> What? It's just a little cartoon pile of poop. Calm down, man.
> 
> I, for one, support "had a decent crap" week. Mods, you should go ahead with it. It'll show you're capable of poking fun at yourselves.



According to research, on average, 47% of people will suffer from an impacted bowel, while only 14% of people enjoy My Little Pony. Therefore "Had a decent crap" week is something that appeals to almost half of the world. So we should have one.

Statistics don't lie.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 17, 2011)

Smelge said:


> This stuff just seems to be leaking onto dozens of sites now. Giving it it's own week just encourages people to be even more obnoxious about the whole thing. Great, instead of letting people be annoying on their own, let's validate them too. That won't end badly.


you have a good point there. this shit is gonna leak like crazy. but it's always been like that...mlp has always had heavy tie ins with furries. as much as i'd like to reply with a point deeming how it'll pass and it won't be that bad, you've got a point there. I've seen more obesity of all species since fat bunny week. I'm just going to go with "eventually unavoidable". You know, like crappy pop artists. Fortunately, people move on from their fads, and MLP has to end eventually. 





> Interesting. Last I checked, you weren't one of the people who decided if things were infractionable or not. Keep your face shut, in that case. Report if you must, but posting solely to claim you've reported with intent to cause an infraction is just being childish. Grow up.



Yeah...um CannonFodder I don't see why you had to report that in the first place :/



@Kyrodo. Most hypocritical thing you've said all night, you've been flipping out on both threads, man. Keep it together.

And that's (honest to god) how i usually explain my position. I'm not angry. I just want to try and make as many perspectives of my argument clear so that I can at least dilute the length of said argument by providing fewer possible points to argue against.

But seriously man, the first and last sentence of that post contradict each other in a way i couldn't imagine. You need to calm down just a tad.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 17, 2011)

Obligatory WHO GIVES A DAMN post.
It's a banner. Uh... why is it so important?


----------



## Alstor (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh my God.

And you guys call yourself the cream of the crop for furries.

[video=youtube;9zSHz7Thvbc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zSHz7Thvbc[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Sep 17, 2011)

1. To me, random weekly events seem to disrupt the site, Furaffinity. It's like walking into your room one day to realize all your furniture is randomly relocated. It seems tacky the more times the banner changes.

2. I feel that each banner should always consist of the title "Furaffinity.net". The mascots are optional to add. I feel that the banner is awkward with the word "Brony" over the site's title, which should be clearly visible for the sake of visitors and possible new users.

3. People have broad opinions towards the show "My Little Pony". I feel as if the banner just fuels a fire, and is in bad taste. To those who do like the cartoon, it's fine and dandy. To those who don't like it, it's a slap in the face. I personally think MLP needs a little less exposure. From what i see on a daily basis, I think that show is like an obsession for some people.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 17, 2011)

I just think it's unfair that Priestrevan's banner time got cut short by a whole week. :c


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 17, 2011)

No backseat modding. No posting to tell people you reported them- we can see that you did and that's enough. No reporting posts that tell people they were reported even though I can see the humour. No bickering. 16 year olds are no longer allowed to post- your age is not determined by your actual age or age listed on your profile, your age will be assigned to you by staff on a case-by-case basis. And if I'm elected to site owner _I will make "had a decent crap week" happen._

Thank you.



Tiger In A Tie said:


> I just think it's unfair that Priestrevan's banner time got cut short by a whole week. :c


Yeah I liked his too. Oh well. I'm going to go yell at people about it ~ON THE INTERNET~


----------



## Smelge (Sep 17, 2011)

Is FA collecting money for giving MLP free advertising for a week? No?

Oh, ok then.

So, does FA have permission to pretty much represent itself with a trademarked brand for a week? No?

Hmm.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 17, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> I just think it's unfair that Priestrevan's banner time got cut short by a whole week. :c


Uh, it's Priestrevan, there's a reason why he doesn't post here anymore.  He was kinda ran off.


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 17, 2011)

> @Kyrodo. Most hypocritical thing you've said all night, you've been flipping out on both threads, man. Keep it together.


I have no beef with being hypocritical  But I haven't been taking this seriously like you and Smelge. I didn't even consider this drama llama until you decided to, if I may exaggerate, "declare war".


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 17, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Is FA collecting money for giving MLP free advertising for a week? No?
> 
> Oh, ok then.
> 
> ...


Shut up, you'll get Accountability in here and then we'll be here all goddamn night



CannonFodder said:


> Uh, it's Priestrevan, there's a reason why he doesn't post here anymore.  He was kinda ran off.


That doesn't invalidate his work as an artist, and has nothing to do with him on the mainsite. Two separate entities and all that, guv.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 17, 2011)

I'd be fine if the previous banner returned, it was cute.

Or if "had a decent crap" week happened, or even just smelges signature photo as the banner :V


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 17, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Uh, it's Priestrevan, there's a reason why he doesn't post here anymore.  He was kinda ran off.



I have not been here long, so I don't know anything about his times on the forum. But just because someone is disliked on the forum doesn't mean they have less of a right to have their banner up there for a full time.

Unless he's in a lot deeper shit than I think he is, and if that's the case I apologize.

EDIT: AHH Xaerun beat me to it D:


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 17, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Is FA collecting money for giving MLP free advertising for a week? No?
> 
> Oh, ok then.
> 
> ...



Now this just seems a silly bit of flailing here. I want to agree with you, but the melodrama makes it difficult.

This is awfully reminiscent of the Thanksgiving Day banner debacle.

 That I (ugh...) started. Wonderful to be reminded of.


----------



## Alstor (Sep 17, 2011)

DJ-Moogle said:


> 2. I feel that each banner should always consist of the title "Furaffinity.net". The mascots are optional to add. I feel that the banner is awkward with the word "Brony" over the site's title, which should be clearly visible for the sake of visitors and possible new users.


Okay, Alstor's cool story time.

When I joined FAF in the March of 2010, the whole broom craze was going around the forum, not to mention some others. Most of the avatars on the site consisted of someone with a broom over their face or a Phoenix Wright character. I had no idea what the fuck was going on, but I knew of what to expect.

Can't the same situation be given to FA? Sure, there's a pony banner, but any visitor would clearly see that it's a furry art site by the recent submissions box. It's not like it would look like a completely new pony site to anyone else.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 17, 2011)

And the irony of this drama is that it's just going to cause more furries to check out the show, causing more brony furries.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 17, 2011)

Kyrodo said:


> I have no beef with being hypocritical  But I haven't been taking this seriously like you and Smelge. I didn't even consider this drama llama until you decided to, if I may exaggerate, "declare war".


 Well, that's all fair and dandy, but when you just constantly this posts that you are saying are taking this seriously, then that provides the reader with a completely perspective. :/

Heh, me posting seriously. Yes, but not in the context that you're implying of drama llamaing. I make my point in a non-sarcastic or joking fashion, but I'm not actually feeling any emotion as i'm posting. 

That exxageration is what i completely interpret to the point being I'm crusading your bitching sarcastic or not and ruining all the fun. I'm just trying to state my lack of enthusiasm for the fact that there must be drama in the first place over a banner :/


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 17, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> Heh, me posting seriously. Yes, but not in the context that you're implying of drama llamaing. I make my point in a non-sarcastic or joking fashion, but I'm not actually feeling any emotion as i'm posting.



Just sayin', one of the main faults of the internet is that it's hard to figure out emotion from just type on a screen. Even if you didn't intend to show emotion at all.


----------



## Charrio (Sep 17, 2011)

What's really Ironic is this was done before the new, Staff Code of conduct...
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/105729-Staff-Code-of-Conduct-announcement

We still see no update or final version, I guess the owners and admins have Priorities...


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 17, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> Just sayin', one of the main faults of the internet is that it's hard to figure out emotion from just type on a screen. Even if you didn't intend to show emotion at all.



Yeh, i'm having the same problem with the guy i'm replying to, making this a tad confusing.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 17, 2011)

Charrio said:


> What's really Ironic is this was done before the new, Staff Code of conduct...
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/105729-Staff-Code-of-Conduct-announcement
> 
> We still see no update or final version, I guess the owners and admins have Priorities...



I think I'm misunderstanding, buuut how is the CoC linked to a debate about a new banner?


----------



## Charrio (Sep 17, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> I think I'm misunderstanding, buuut how is the CoC linked to a debate about a new banner?



Its the fact this got the go ahead, while the Code of Conduct rules still have not gotten released. 
Shouldn't that have been done like weeks ago??


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 17, 2011)

Charrio said:


> Its the fact this got the go ahead, while the Code of Conduct rules still have not gotten released.
> Shouldn't that have been done like weeks ago??



the CoC is a much more complicated issue than a banner that some people are irritated by. The MLP banner is nowhere near as complex as an entire new policy.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 17, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Okay, Alstor's cool story time.
> 
> When I joined FAF in the March of 2010, the whole broom craze was going around the forum, not to mention some others. Most of the avatars on the site consisted of someone with a broom over their face or a Phoenix Wright character. I had no idea what the fuck was going on, but I knew of what to expect.



You should have expected brooms.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 17, 2011)

Charrio said:


> Its the fact this got the go ahead, while the Code of Conduct rules still have not gotten released.
> Shouldn't that have been done like weeks ago??


You honestly thought they were going to release those? hahaha.... Oh wait you're serious?  In that case, HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Charrio (Sep 17, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> the CoC is a much more complicated issue than a banner that some people are irritated by. The MLP banner is nowhere near as complex as an entire new policy.



I just think it should have been done, if it was announced that it was done and needed some minor editing.
But anyways, Ponies are cute but that's about it


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 17, 2011)

Smelge said:


> You should have expected brooms.


haha...it fits so perfectly


----------



## Xenke (Sep 17, 2011)

Charrio said:


> Its the fact this got the go ahead, while the Code of Conduct rules still have not gotten released.
> Shouldn't that have been done like weeks ago??



Ok,

1) Stop beating a dead horse. It'll be  released when it's released, and honestly no amount of prodding by the users will get it released faster. I'm not an admin people, but goddamn can you people just chill for a bit?

2) Levels of difficulty: Putting up a new banner < writing a CoC. BIG SURPRISE.


----------



## mapdark (Sep 17, 2011)

Can I suggest future banners stay clear of god damned fads and memes?!

This is getting very irritating!


edit :

Before anyone says anything . You can like Little Ponies all you want. 
But for a couple of month it's like we've been force fed that series. And a banner doing it is not helping at all.


----------



## Alstor (Sep 17, 2011)

Smelge said:


> You should have expected brooms.



This is the second time you broomed me.

You ass.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 17, 2011)

I only agree with mapdark because the drama is ridiculous.

I go to high school, so i see so much meme shit that i don't really give a care anymore. It's just the drama that seems like a silly ordeal to go through


----------



## Cyril (Sep 17, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Stop beating a dead horse.


I liked this pun, intentional or not.

This line of discussion is more useful to the site as a whole than the one started by the OP. Agree? I thought so.


----------



## Dark Chaos (Sep 17, 2011)

Please...quit getting mad at ponies.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 17, 2011)

Charrio said:


> I just think it should have been done, if it was announced that it was done and needed some minor editing.
> But anyways, Ponies are cute but that's about it


They still haven't come out with the new UI, the CoC is the new UI in terms of lateness and the UI is trying to beat duke nukem's record.
Things that will happen before the new UI and CoC-
1)The apopcalypse
2)Michael Bay making a decent plot
3)Rebecca Black making a good song
4)Justin Bieber hitting puberty
5)The higgs boson being found
6)Waldo being found
7) Carmen Sandiego being found
8 )Cold fusion
9)Flying cars
10)Time machines
11)December 21, 2012
12)The second coming of christ
13)World peace
14)A $0 USA government deficit
15)Gay marriage in all the countries in the world
16)VGCats updating
17)The anime finale of Naruto
It's all there black and white, clear as crystal, YOU GET NOTHING!


----------



## Charrio (Sep 17, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> They still haven't come out with the new UI, the CoC is the new UI in terms of lateness and the UI is trying to beat duke nukem's record.
> Things that will happen before the new UI and CoC-
> 1)The apopcalypse
> 2)Michael Bay making a decent plot
> ...



Wrong Good Sir...
You made me laugh, thank you heh


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 17, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> 5)The higgs boson being found



Cool points right there.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 17, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> Cool points right there.


Another thing that will come out before the new UI and CoC-
18 )Half-Life 2 Episode 3


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 17, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> They still haven't come out with the new UI, the CoC is the new UI in terms of lateness and the UI is trying to beat duke nukem's record.
> Things that will happen before the new UI and CoC-
> 1)The apopcalypse
> 2)Michael Bay making a decent plot
> ...



I would sig this if i had space...


----------



## mapdark (Sep 17, 2011)

Till they change the bloody banner , anyways , I'm going to rely on the intarwebz' best invention , ADBLOCK.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 17, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> I would sig this if i had space...


You could just have it as a paragraph instead.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow....
Some of you guys SERIOUSLY can't take a joke.


----------



## mapdark (Sep 17, 2011)

M. Le Renard said:


> Wow....
> Some of you guys SERIOUSLY can't take a joke.



It was a joke 3 months ago.
MLP is now older meme than rickrolling because of how much superfluous exposure its got.

I can take a joke , when it hasn't been made 30,000 times beforehand.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm surprised it's some horrible poopcoffee brown, instead of pink.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 17, 2011)

mapdark said:


> It was a joke 3 months ago.
> MLP is now older meme than rickrolling because of how much superfluous exposure its got.
> 
> I can take a joke , when it hasn't been made 30,000 times beforehand.


Furry is a joke also


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 17, 2011)

No no... the joke is completely on you guys who are getting up in arms about this.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 17, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> They still haven't come out with the new UI, the CoC is the new UI in terms of lateness and the UI is trying to beat duke nukem's record.
> Things that will happen before the new UI and CoC-
> 1)The apopcalypse
> 2)Michael Bay making a decent plot
> ...



World Peace comes after the second Coming of Christ?


----------



## xcliber (Sep 17, 2011)

mapdark said:


> It was a joke 3 months ago.
> MLP is now older meme than rickrolling because of how much superfluous exposure its got.
> 
> I can take a joke , when it hasn't been made 30,000 times beforehand.



Thing  is, it's not just a meme anymore. It's a legitimate fandom now and has  been for many months. And frankly, I don't see how it's conceptually any  different or more esoteric than the furry fandom is or where the hate  is coming from.


----------



## mapdark (Sep 17, 2011)

To be honest though , what leaves me confused the most about this whole banner thing is that the admins KNOW how sensitive and drama-linked the very subject of anything MLP related is.

I don,t care if it's legitimate drama or not. It STILL brings drama everytime!!

YET THEY STILL go ahead and post that banner. 

I can only shake my head in disbelief.


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 17, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> I only agree with mapdark because the drama is ridiculous.
> 
> I go to high school, so i see so much meme shit that i don't really give a care anymore. It's just the drama that seems like a silly ordeal to go through
> 
> <all the other text>


Whether intentional or not, you really tend to take things out of proportion. I was thising all the anti-pony posts I could find, because I have an obvious stance on MLP and this banner. That does not mean I'm serious enough to want to have it taken down, which appears to be the vibe I was giving you.

I'm interested in where exactly this drama is coming from? Most of that drama stems at the beginning of this thread with Smelge's initial immature posts, which I referred to as "Too amusing". Smelge was later further fueled by the lengthy response with which you claim to be an unenthusiastic crusade, if I got that right. I accurately predicted how he would respond to what I referred to as "your gorgeous speech", which is why I called it "troll bait". The only other piece of drama seems to be coming from you vs. me.

As we near the end of this thread, there is no more clear posts of drama (other than DJmoogle's post), but rather complaints about drama, Alstor getting broomed in the face, or talk of the long-awaited UI and the CoC. So what do you NOT consider drama?

(oh, and Mapdark...)


----------



## Draconas (Sep 17, 2011)

my $0.02
It's shit
It's becoming a fetish
It should be it's own fandom
It took away time from the other banner
It's worse than the thanks-giving banner (not saying that banner was bad honestly)
It's as old as over 9000 and rick rolled


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 17, 2011)

mapdark said:


> To be honest though , what leaves me confused the most about this whole banner thing is that the admins KNOW how sensitive and drama-linked the very subject of anything MLP related is.
> 
> I don,t care if it's legitimate drama or not. It STILL brings drama everytime!!
> 
> ...


Come on you gotta admit it's hilarious to see people up in arms cause of a banner.  People are already posting, "I r leaving the fandom 4 ever" journals.


----------



## Onnes (Sep 17, 2011)

mapdark said:


> To be honest though , what leaves me confused the most about this whole banner thing is that the admins KNOW how sensitive and drama-linked the very subject of anything MLP related is.
> 
> I don,t care if it's legitimate drama or not. It STILL brings drama everytime!!
> 
> ...



Because the people who bother to bitch about a damn FA banner are bloody hilarious.

EDIT: Beaten to it


----------



## Xenke (Sep 17, 2011)

Guys, it's the internet, and it's only for _a week_.

Don't have a hernia.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 17, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Guys, it's the internet, and it's only for _a week_.
> 
> Don't have a hernia.


I bet Dragoneer is sitting at his computer looking at the drama going, "just as planned".  Think about it, not even 12 hours after we're already seeing people saying they're leaving the fandom forever.
popcorn.jpg


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 17, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I bet Dragoneer is sitting at his computer looking at the drama going, "just as planned".  Think about it, not even 12 hours after we're already seeing people saying they're leaving the fandom forever.
> popcorn.jpg


i think thats very impressive... not even that one thangsgiving banner managed to do that! :O


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Sep 17, 2011)

Kyrodo said:


> As we near the end of this thread, there is no more clear posts of drama (other than DJmoogle's post), but rather complaints about drama, Alstor getting broomed in the face, or talk of the long-awaited UI and the CoC. So what do you NOT consider drama?



My post was a post of drama? Heeeeeeey D:
It's not like I said "OMG HATE TEH PONIEZ RAAAUGHHHHH". I just wanted to post my thoughts about it.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 17, 2011)

mapdark said:
			
		

> YET THEY STILL go ahead and post that banner.


It's amazing to me just how long some people take to catch on.
Yeah.  Just my humble opinion, but this, Fat Bunny Week, the banner artwork from personal friends, any mildly fetish-related banner... it's all about poking the hornets nest and laughing at the reaction.  The best part to me is that it works *every single time*.  It's genius calculation on their part, and so it gets massive kudos from me.
And hey... who wants site admins who don't care enough about their userbase to poke fun at them every now and again?


----------



## Aetius (Sep 17, 2011)

No matter how much I hate my little Pony, the FA banner amused me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 17, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> i think thats very impressive... not even that one thangsgiving banner managed to do that! :O


I know right, the irony is that the furry fandom outright demands equality for all fetishes and lifestyles and ends up flipping their shit over a cartoon show.


----------



## mapdark (Sep 17, 2011)

I guess I don't have a soul because I simply don't see the fun in creating unnecessary whinage.

Seriously guys. When even the admins are trolling the users I think there's only word one to describe it and it's "sad".


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 17, 2011)

DJ-Moogle said:


> My post was a post of drama? Heeeeeeey D:
> It's not like I said "OMG HATE TEH PONIEZ RAAAUGHHHHH". I just wanted to post my thoughts about it.


True dat XD upon closer scrutiny. It is a tad more refined than some of the other anti-banner posts we've seen.



mapdark said:


> I guess I don't have a soul because I simply don't see the fun in creating unnecessary whinage.
> 
> Seriously guys. When even the admins are trolling the users I think there's only word one to describe it and it's "sad".


Well there's always the possibility it was the only choice of banners they had. Or it could be a reflection of some of our admins' interests, in which case, we're screwed! There needs to be a vote on these banners XD


----------



## Neybulot (Sep 17, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen, Adblock+.

From:







To:







*You're welcome, now you can move on.*


----------



## mapdark (Sep 17, 2011)

Neybulot said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, Adblock+.
> 
> From:
> 
> ...




or THIS : http://userstyles.org/styles/33129/furaffinity-header-blocker-customizer

Now my page still has the header but it's been replaced with a much more generic graphic.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 17, 2011)

Neybulot said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, Adblock+.
> 
> From:
> 
> ...


You keep the ads on?  Then what's the point in having adblock on?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 17, 2011)

Kyrodo said:


> Whether intentional or not, you really tend to take things out of proportion. I was thising all the anti-pony posts I could find, because I have an obvious stance on MLP and this banner. That does not mean I'm serious enough to want to have it taken down, which appears to be the vibe I was giving you.
> 
> I'm interested in where exactly this drama is coming from? Most of that drama stems at the beginning of this thread with Smelge's initial immature posts, which I referred to as "Too amusing". Smelge was later further fueled by the lengthy response with which you claim to be an unenthusiastic crusade, if I got that right. I accurately predicted how he would respond to what I referred to as "your gorgeous speech", which is why I called it "troll bait". The only other piece of drama seems to be coming from you vs. me.
> 
> ...



I'm talking about banner drama in general. Just even like recognizing its existence to the point where people are all like radarada this sucks whine bitch etc. This MLP stuff is no different.

When i stated the "speech" post I was intending to say that this was probably going to turn into a big deal and that it was pointless to do so. Sorry if that came off wrong.


----------



## Neybulot (Sep 17, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> You keep the ads on?  Then what's the point in having adblock on?



I don't actually, I just didn't want to get killed for "not supporting FA" and all that herpaderp drama that comes on top of that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 17, 2011)

I vote they keep this banner for longer than a week.


----------



## xcliber (Sep 17, 2011)

IIRC, there's also an option in the CP to change the banner and site theme manually.


----------



## mapdark (Sep 17, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I vote they keep this banner for longer than a week.



That was so predictable >_>


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 17, 2011)

mapdark said:


> I guess I don't have a soul because I simply don't see the fun in creating unnecessary whinage.
> 
> Seriously guys. When even the admins are trolling the users I think there's only word one to describe it and it's "sad".


I don't know.  Isn't trolling furries who take themselves too seriously what FAF is all about?


----------



## mapdark (Sep 17, 2011)

xcliber said:


> IIRC, there's also an option in the CP to change the banner and site theme manually.



You,d think so , but nope..

You can only switch between the light and dark themes , but they have no effect on the banner.


----------



## mapdark (Sep 17, 2011)

M. Le Renard said:


> I don't know.  Isn't trolling furries who take themselves too seriously what FAF is all about?



FAF yes. The main site , not really.

I dunno it's just seems so unnecessary. I really don't see the point.


----------



## Neybulot (Sep 17, 2011)

xcliber said:


> IIRC, there's also an option in the CP to change the banner and site theme manually.



It's in Account Settings, doesn't change beyond Default and Dark stylesheets, no banner changes.


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 17, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> When i stated the "speech" post I was intending to say that this was probably going to turn into a big deal and that it was pointless to do so. Sorry if that came off wrong.


Understood.



This is Tides said:


> I'm talking about banner drama in general. Just even like recognizing  its existence to the point where people are all like radarada this sucks  whine bitch etc. This MLP stuff is no different.


I'm sure we can both agree that this "banner drama" was inevitable. The entire point of this thread is to whine and complain about it XD or to be less biased, to comment on it. And of course, not all our opinions are going to be positive, especially concerning MLP. If anything, it does provide some amusement to see how people react to this banner, myself included. Probably why they decided to place the banner in the first place.

PS: I wonder what is more dramatic? The drama or the anti-drama?


----------



## Aleu (Sep 17, 2011)

Everyone that's bitching about the banner are a bunch of fucking crybabies. Oh my god, a cartoon show gets its own week. BOO HOO.
It's a god damn banner. Block it, and move on instead of taking this childish stance of "BAWW THIS IS SO STUUUPIIID." Really, it's just...sad. I'm about as stubborn as it gets when there are fads I don't care for (such as all this hype about Minecraft) but I'm not going to whine and bitch and moan if there's a banner designed for those that like it. Really, you furfags get butthurt about the most idiotic things. No wonder we're the lolcows of the internet.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 17, 2011)

mapdark said:


> FAF yes. The main site , not really.


*cough* hypocrite *cough*
And yes in celebration for pony week I did change my avatar _for the week_ and then brixs were shat.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 17, 2011)

If I had to have an opinion on the new banner, I would say it sucked; I'm sick of being constantly surrounded with a kids' show.


----------



## mapdark (Sep 17, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> *cough* hypocrite *cough*
> And yes in celebration for pony week I did change my avatar _for the week_ and then brixs were shat.



*Golf clap* 
Congratulations.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 17, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> And yes in celebration for pony week I did change my avatar _for the week_ and then brixs were shat.



So all in favor for pony avatar week on FAF? :V


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 17, 2011)

Aleu said:


> So all in favor for pony avatar week on FAF? :V



I have the end of this week marked. Until then, it is only proper to join this celebration. Enjoy it while it lasts bronies. I shall be cursing you all with the power of my mind.

PS: And just when I thought it was all over. 
V


----------



## Koshou (Sep 17, 2011)

I like how everyone i know was predicting angry manchildren flipping their shit over this, and low and behold, just look at all this shit getting flipped by angry manchildren!


----------



## Aleu (Sep 17, 2011)

Kyrodo said:


> I have the end of this week marked. Until then, it is only proper to join this celebration. Enjoy it while it lasts bronies. I shall be cursing you all with the power of my mind.



Oh my God that is amazing...and terrifying. It's amazingly terrifying.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 17, 2011)

Kyrodo said:


> I have the end of this week marked. Until then, it is only proper to join this celebration. Enjoy it while it lasts bronies. I shall be cursing you all with the power of my mind.



your new avatar is terrifying D:

edit: EVERYONE KEEPS BEATING ME TO POSTING :c


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 17, 2011)

Aleu said:


> So all in favor for pony avatar week on FAF? :V


Hell yeah!


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 17, 2011)

Aleu said:


> Oh my God that is amazing...and terrifying. It's amazingly terrifying.


Why thank you. I'll have you know that you just narrowly avoided my hit list. (as in I was going to murder you and fornicate with your skull for calling my avatar amazing)



Tiger In A Tie said:


> your new avatar is terrifying D:
> 
> edit: EVERYONE KEEPS BEATING ME TO POSTING :c


Ninjas have got you cornered. And yes, indeed it is.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 17, 2011)

Kyrodo said:


> Why thank you. I'll have you know that you just narrowly avoided my hit list.



Is that a good or bad thing? How did I miss it?


----------



## MitchZer0 (Sep 17, 2011)

Furries complaining about bronies?

So men appreciating a kids show is worse then people who allegedly fu- *looks at Dragoneer holding a ban hammer in the background* hehe, FURiend animals, get it guys, hahaha....


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Sep 17, 2011)

Being able to vote for the Banner of the Month makes sense. Plus, more artists can be discovered that way if their work is one of the entries.

(FluttershyCheer.exe has stopped working. Windows can check online for a solution to the problem)


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 17, 2011)

DJ-Moogle said:


> Being able to vote for the Banner of the Month makes sense. Plus, more artists can be discovered that way if their work is one of the entries.
> 
> (FluttershyCheer.exe has stopped working. Windows can check online for a solution to the problem)


But then the popufur artists will just make journals telling everyone to vote for them.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 17, 2011)

My Little Pony banner is so gay! They should go back to that one a year ago with Fender salivating at a hotdog. :V


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Sep 17, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> But then the popufur artists will just make journals telling everyone to vote for them.



Damn, you're right, didn't think of that... =[


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 17, 2011)

It needed to be said and it was inevitable-
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






DJ-Moogle said:


> Damn, you're right, didn't think of that... =[


The idea I had that was actually listened to even if only for a month was to have a banner by a unherd artist that way they get out there name wise.  Remember the kerol banner?


----------



## MitchZer0 (Sep 17, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> My Little Pony banner is so gay!


You learned that insult in 4th grade didn't you?


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 17, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> But then the popufur artists will just make journals telling everyone to vote for them.


True. Then we could have a devoted group of "unbiased" representatives to vote for us. It could be the beginnings of a new complex democracy where nothing gets done, just like US politics.

Forget I said anything.

EDIT: Ninja's getting ninja'd.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 17, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> unherd artist


I see what you did there.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 17, 2011)

MitchZer0 said:


> You learned that insult in 4th grade didn't you?



2nd grade!

I like ponies more than I like furries, based on my experience with both. I like this banner more than the usual, even if it's a lame attempt to associate with an interesting movement on the net.


----------



## Accountability (Sep 18, 2011)

So what's the process for declaring these theme weeks? Oh wait, there isn't one. It's just a blatant display of favoritism from the site administrators.

If it's not, I hereby request we have "Spidey Week". The banner could be the infamous "Like a boss" picture, but with Fender.

K thx.


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 18, 2011)

Accountability said:


> So what's the process for declaring these theme weeks? Oh wait, there isn't one. It's just a blatant display of favoritism from the site administrators.
> 
> If it's not, I hereby request we have "Spidey Week". The banner could be the infamous "Like a boss" picture, but with Fender.
> 
> K thx.


I told you
I told you man


----------



## Alstor (Sep 18, 2011)

Accountability said:


> So what's the process for declaring these theme weeks? Oh wait, there isn't one. It's just a blatant display of favoritism from the site administrators.
> 
> If it's not, I hereby request we have "Spidey Week". The banner could be the infamous "Like a boss" picture, but with Fender.
> 
> K thx.


Oh, come on. It's just a fun thing that...

Wait.

That's a good idea.


----------



## Neybulot (Sep 18, 2011)

Accountability said:


> So what's the process for declaring these theme weeks? Oh wait, there isn't one. It's just a blatant display of favoritism from the site administrators.
> 
> If it's not, I hereby request we have "Spidey Week". The banner could be the infamous "Like a boss" picture, but with Fender.



This idea is *amazing*. Please make it happen, Dragoneer.


----------



## SWShiron (Sep 18, 2011)

What's the drama? Just because the banner will show ponies is the end to the  world? You have to calm down (well, I hope)


----------



## Aleu (Sep 18, 2011)

Accountability said:


> So what's the process for declaring these theme weeks? Oh wait, there isn't one. It's just a blatant display of favoritism from the site administrators.
> 
> If it's not, I hereby request we have "Spidey Week". The banner could be the infamous "Like a boss" picture, but with Fender.
> 
> K thx.



It can't be that today marked season 2 of MLP but nope it was completely random and a complete coincidence that happened. :V

I do support Spidey week. Spidey needs more love.


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 18, 2011)

SWShiron said:


> What's the drama? Just because the banner will  show ponies is the end to the  world? You have to calm down (well, I  hope)


Drama? Where?



Neybulot said:


> This idea is *amazing*. Please make it happen, Dragoneer.


Yes, this must come to pass!


----------



## MasterSkadu (Sep 18, 2011)

Ok..I'm not a brony..but I laugh at some of the images and stuff..the banner was priceless, for those blocking the image...well I got this to say. *Side note if this is too big my bad mods XD*


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 18, 2011)

Accountability said:


> So what's the process for declaring these theme weeks? Oh wait, there isn't one. It's just a blatant display of favoritism from the site administrators.



Yeah, agreed. And I guess it had to be said, if it hasn't already.

But c'mon, you've been here long enough. FA practically progresses entirely on blatant favouritism (and law-based threats from companies relevant to it's continued existence.) I figured this was a matter of time. I bet if enough people rebel against ponies, we might see an anti-pony banner eventually.

A "pony invasion" is exactly as silly as it sounds. That it's capable of making people mad/upset is so awesome to me.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm never refreshing.


----------



## Canid_Paladin (Sep 18, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> Yeah, agreed. And I guess it had to be said, if it hasn't already.
> 
> But c'mon, you've been here long enough. FA practically progresses entirely on blatant favouritism (and law-based threats from companies relevant to it's continued existence.) I figured this was a matter of time. I bet if enough people rebel against ponies, we might see an anti-pony banner eventually.
> 
> A "pony invasion" is exactly as silly as it sounds. That it's capable of making people mad/upset is so awesome to me.



Well since there are so many people who don't appreciate this stupid pony crap being shoved in their face and the constant admin favoritism, we should have an anti-pony week. Bronies don't like it? I feel I'm justified to say "Deal with it" or "Haters gunna hate" or some other stolen overused old dead meme.


----------



## Neybulot (Sep 18, 2011)

Canid_Paladin said:


> Well since there are so many people who don't appreciate this stupid pony crap being shoved in their face and the constant admin favoritism, we should have an anti-pony week. Bronies don't like it? I feel I'm justified to say "Deal with it" or "Haters gunna hate" or some other stolen overused old dead meme.



Or block the image, ignore said people for a week (like I'm doing), and move on with your life.

Surely you've been putting off something that needs to be done?


----------



## Canid_Paladin (Sep 18, 2011)

Neybulot said:


> Or block the image, ignore said people for a week (like I'm doing), and move on with your life.
> 
> Surely you've been putting off something that needs to be done?



You're just a h8ur. Not-MLP for life :3333


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> Yeah, agreed. And I guess it had to be said, if it hasn't already.
> 
> But c'mon, you've been here long enough. FA practically progresses entirely on blatant favouritism (and law-based threats from companies relevant to it's continued existence.) I figured this was a matter of time. I bet if enough people rebel against ponies, we might see an anti-pony banner eventually.
> 
> A "pony invasion" is exactly as silly as it sounds. That it's capable of making people mad/upset is so awesome to me.


Okay this is just getting ridiculous, trying to mount a fullscale flamewar cause of a week long banner -_-


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 18, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> Yeah, agreed. And I guess it had to be said, if it hasn't already.
> 
> But c'mon, you've been here long enough. FA practically progresses entirely on blatant favouritism (and law-based threats from companies relevant to it's continued existence.) I figured this was a matter of time. I bet if enough people rebel against ponies, we might see an anti-pony banner eventually.
> 
> A "pony invasion" is exactly as silly as it sounds. That it's capable of making people mad/upset is so awesome to me.


No, I think one week of this is entertaining enough thank you, MLP, anti-MLP, or whatever.

My avatar's dressed up as a pony. Too bad this couldn't wait until Halloween.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 18, 2011)

Kill it with napalm.


----------



## JaxRabbit (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm sooo thankful these banners change. >_>


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 18, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Okay this is just getting ridiculous, trying to mount a fullscale flamewar cause of a week long banner -_-



I was just making a statement, not actually trying to insight anything.

I'm a pony fan, if you haven't noticed. I'm just amused by the pony-haters; I don't know if you'd say Bronies are accidentally trolling them, or pony-haters are trolling themselves by letting it effect them, but all the pony memes and ponies everywhere is effectively the same as a generic form of trolling. Getting bothered by it has only just fueled it more.


----------



## MasterSkadu (Sep 18, 2011)

CannonFodder you changed your avi XD
Second matter...man your guys are seriously on the hurt on the banner, jeeze like you can't deal with it for one week. Bite your lips for a week and deal with it. One things those bronies have from the show I think alot ya'll should learn..to love and tolerate.


----------



## Canid_Paladin (Sep 18, 2011)

MasterSkadu said:


> CannonFodder you changed your avi XD
> Second matter...man your guys are seriously on the hurt on the banner, jeeze like you can't deal with it for one week. Bite your lips for a week and deal with it. One things those bronies have from the show I think alot ya'll should learn..to love and tolerate.



And then I have to deal with fat bunny banners, fat fetish banners, all other types of banners as the admins submit to the propelling of forced memes and a particular group's tastes while ignoring another one because a popular artist isn't posting galleries upon galleries of it.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 18, 2011)

Canid_Paladin said:


> And then I have to deal with fat bunny banners, fat fetish banners, all other types of banners as the admins submit to the propelling of forced memes and a particular group's tastes while ignoring another one because a popular artist isn't posting galleries upon galleries of it.



Like no one else has to deal with it too? I didn't really care for fat bunny week either but I still didn't throw a shit over it.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey look on the bright side, at least its not another suggestive banner :I


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Hey look on the bright side, at least its not another suggestive banner :I


Fuck, those are horrible.  There needs to be a rule against suggestive banners.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 18, 2011)

This entire thread has made my brain want to hang itself. 

6 pages of banner. 

6. Fucking. Pages. 

There have been threads about people dying that have generated less. 

Y U CARE SO MUCH THO?????



You know what? 

Fuck it. 

The banner should never change. Every week the banner shall be a white background with "FurAffinity" written over it in Times New Roman. 

*OR DOES THIS FONT OFFEND YOU? 

*


----------



## Aetius (Sep 18, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> This entire thread has made my brain want to hang itself.
> 
> 6 pages of banner.
> 
> ...



Butthurt furries. That is all.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> This entire thread has made my brain want to hang itself.
> 
> 6 pages of banner.
> 
> ...


Furries 'nuf said.
The japan earthquake thread had less pages if I remember correctly, and so did the haiti earthquake thread.


----------



## Canid_Paladin (Sep 18, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> The banner should never change. Every week the banner shall be a white background with "FurAffinity" written over it in Times New Roman.
> 
> *OR DOES THIS FONT OFFEND YOU?
> 
> *



I would prefer this. I honestly would. I'm not even kidding. Please make this so.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 18, 2011)

Canid_Paladin said:


> I would prefer this. I honestly would. I'm not even kidding. Please make this so.



TUNE IN NEXT WEEK FOR 6 PAGES OF FURRIES BITCHING ABOUT TIMES NEW ROMAN.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 18, 2011)

IT HAS IMPACT


----------



## Aetius (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm already getting ready for the day FA finally bans feral porn.

Already started digging my fallout shelter.


----------



## Alstor (Sep 18, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> This entire thread has made my brain want to hang itself.
> 
> 6 pages of banner.
> 
> ...


You know half the posts in this thread (mine included) have been about people laughing over people getting up in arms about it?

It's like people telling people to not care over and over again.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 18, 2011)

Canid_Paladin said:


> I would prefer this. I honestly would. I'm not even kidding. Please make this so.



You're obviously full of creativity. :V


----------



## MitchZer0 (Sep 18, 2011)

You know I have the perfect banner http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6293017

Now shut the fuck up!


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 18, 2011)

MitchZer0 said:


> You know I have the perfect banner http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6293017
> 
> Now shut the fuck up!



COMIC SAAAAANNNNSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ricky (Sep 18, 2011)

*NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO  NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO  NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO  NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO  NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO  NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO  NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO  NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO  NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO  NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO  NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO  NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO  NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO 


*Why did you do this?  ;.;*
*


----------



## MitchZer0 (Sep 18, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> COMIC SAAAAANNNNSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ok, how about this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6517362/


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2011)

Ricky said:


> *NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO  NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO  NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO  NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO  NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO  NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO  NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO  NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO  NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO  NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO  NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO  NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO  NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO
> 
> 
> *Why did you do this?  ;.;*
> *


To make your life miserable.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 18, 2011)

MitchZer0 said:


> Ok, how about this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6517362/



It's completely black. That is RACIST.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 18, 2011)

MitchZer0 said:


> Ok, how about this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6517362/



Anarchist scum. >:C


----------



## Lunar (Sep 18, 2011)

MitchZer0 said:


> Ok, how about this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6517362/


I like it.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 18, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> The japan earthquake thread had less pages if I remember correctly, and so did the haiti earthquake thread.



Seriously, and the baw threads for the removal of Cub Porn had waaay more page numbers.

Hell, there wasn't even a Libyan Civil war thread.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Seriously, and the baw threads for the removal of Cub Porn had waaay more page numbers.
> 
> Hell, there wasn't even a Libyan Civil war thread.


W T Fuck is wrong with furries?


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 18, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> W T Fuck is wrong with furries?



Everything.


----------



## Neybulot (Sep 18, 2011)

Oddly, it's seeming more furries are creating drama about the drama over the banner instead of those creating drama about the banner.

Now all we need is drama about the drama about the drama over the drama of the banner.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 18, 2011)

Consarn it, FA, I wanted y'all to do a Ponyffinity banner on April Fool's Day.  :c


----------



## Aleu (Sep 18, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Consarn it, FA, I wanted y'all to do a Ponyffinity banner on April Fool's Day.  :c



Season 2 beginning was more important.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 18, 2011)

Neybulot said:


> Oddly, it's seeming more furries are creating drama about the drama over the banner instead of those creating drama about the banner.
> 
> Now all we need is drama about the drama about the drama over the drama of the banner.



Every furry knows that any time a person uses words, they are inciting "drama".


----------



## MitchZer0 (Sep 18, 2011)

You know, think the FA has been and will always be like this.

Actually, the internet has always been like that, getting rid of things that make people unha... well I think you silly furs should read something for once.


----------



## Timmy_Ramone (Sep 18, 2011)

Dat banner -- LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Lunar (Sep 18, 2011)

Neybulot said:


> Oddly, it's seeming more furries are creating drama about the drama over the banner instead of those creating drama about the banner.
> 
> Now all we need is drama about the drama about the drama over the drama of the banner.


Yo dawg...


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> Yo dawg...


More like Yo dawg meets inception.


----------



## BetrayerOfNihil (Sep 18, 2011)

Glaice said:


> Kill it with napalm.



That's too fast, man. You gotta go with Novichok. Hopefully the stuff does defeat chemical protection equipment and is in fact deadlier than VX, which is said to, in 'The Rock,' cause the following: "Your muscles freeze, you can't breathe, you spasm so hard you break your own back and spit your guts out. But that's after your skin melts off."

Better than making them turn to ash in a few seconds.


----------



## Canid_Paladin (Sep 18, 2011)

Aleu said:


> You're obviously full of creativity. :V



And so's this banner.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 18, 2011)

BetrayerOfNihil said:


> That's too fast, man. You gotta go with Novichok. Hopefully the stuff does defeat chemical protection equipment and is in fact deadlier than VX, which is said to, in 'The Rock,' cause the following: "Your muscles freeze, you can't breathe, you spasm so hard you break your own back and spit your guts out. But that's after your skin melts off."
> 
> Better than making them turn to ash in a few seconds.


Is it nice and flammable? o.o


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 18, 2011)

Canid_Paladin said:


> And so's this banner.


Well done.


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 18, 2011)

Okay well, we've had a lot of fun here today and it's been _just wonderful_ hearing all your opinions on the banner, but we're out of time for today
Tune in next week for _Hilarious Jokes and Intellectual Discussion

_[Thread locked: Derailed/gotten good and terrible/stupid]


----------

